# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  вопрос по Zone Alarm

## rafik

скачал  жаву *Windows XP/Vista/2000/2003 Offline* отсюда  _java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?host=java.com&returnPage=http://socialbang.com/launchApplet.jsp_

при устаноке просит выйти в  доверенную зону, скажите- этот Windows Installer выходит на сайт майкрософта? (и посмотрите на ip)
Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## zerocorporated

Данные по IP: https://www.nic.ru/whois/?query=80.67.86.46

----------


## NMF

Ваще то ниче сложного нету самому айпишнег глянуть, но вообще я в таких случаях сразу всегда банил любые попытки инсталляторов лезьт в инет (че им там надо?)...  :Smiley:

----------


## rafik

> Ваще то ниче сложного нету самому айпишнег глянуть, но вообще я в таких случаях сразу всегда банил любые попытки инсталляторов лезьт в инет (че им там надо?)...


Мне тоже это интересно, но видимо мне без этого залазания -невидать работающую Джаву , она пишет ошибку, если отключаю инет, Как быть то?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

самое главное скажите кто-нить -Жава лезет на оф сайт микрософта во время инсталляции?

*Добавлено через 29 минут*

*всем большое спасибо,* все установилось без интернета, только вот страница *www.oneplay.com/games/coinpusher/coin-pusher.jsp*  по прежнему не грузится ни в Опере ни в IE, толи что то с Shockwave Player, толи с сайтом .....

----------

